# Full Time Police Academy



## deputybrosie (Sep 14, 2007)

Anybody know if you can send yourself through the full time academy, without being sponsored by a department?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

no, you cannot self sponsor.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

you absolutely can self sponsor through the academy. but failing to use the search function on masscops is immediate disqualification so i guess your screwed.

christ, i still have more distal appendages than i do posts here and im already getting tired of this question. how do you forum veterans deal with this crap?


----------



## HB7220PD (Dec 23, 2006)

KEVDEMT said:


> you absolutely can self sponsor through the academy. but failing to use the search function on masscops is immediate disqualification so i guess your screwed.
> 
> christ, i still have more distal appendages than i do posts here and im already getting tired of this question. how do you forum veterans deal with this crap?


 According to the Basic Recruit Academy on the Municipal Website;

*"A person desiring to attend an MPTC operated basic municipal police academy that is not employed as a police officer of a city or town or employed by another law enforcement agency must be sponsored by the police department of a city or town. In addition to completing all requirements for application and acceptance that apply to persons employed by an agency, **sponsored personnel must complete the approved waiver****. The sponsoring entity is the Chief of Police of a city or town municipal police department."*


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

KEVDEMT said:


> you absolutely can self sponsor through the academy. but failing to use the search function on masscops is immediate disqualification so i guess your screwed.
> 
> christ, i still have more distal appendages than i do posts here and im already getting tired of this question. how do you forum veterans deal with this crap?


We just wait for guys like HB7220PD to come along and slam the slammer.:-D


----------

